# VaporDiet



## Willyza (14/5/15)

I dont know if anyone has poster this before ,
and I was not sure where to post it ,here or in the LOL section 
It just tickles me purple
Dont get me wrong here, just saying......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (14/5/15)

I must say vaping helped with my sweet cravings....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (14/5/15)

LOL!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (14/5/15)

As my brain processed things

1) LOL
2) All hail the mighty evod
3) Hmmm, might work

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------

